# The Key Rainbow



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok, I'm not expecting a lot of participation, seeing that there's a lot of other lists going on, but here's another one: *The Key Rainbow.*

*Rules:* For each key listed, nominate 3 colours in order that you think best suit that key. For example, in C Major:

1. White 
2. Gold
3. Green

It can be any shade you want. 

Each key will last 48 hours. We'll start when we get 10 willing participants, so post in this thread if you want to join the first round.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

http://www.biteyourownelbow.com/keychar.htm

Scroll down a bit for colors.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

For me the ancient modes correlate to colors better than equal temperament keys. Major keys would be the warm colors (red, orange, yellow, and some green) and minor keys would be the cool colors (some greens, blue, and violet). Simpler harmonies such as major triads would be the brighter primary colors, while more complex harmonies and stacked harmonies would gravitate toward lovely ambiguous cool or warm grays. 

Musicians I have spoken to rarely agree with this scheme, but other visual artists often do. Makes me wonder if our brains are wired up differently.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> http://www.biteyourownelbow.com/keychar.htm
> 
> Scroll down a bit for colors.


I was thinking more about how TC sees this then someone else.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> http://www.biteyourownelbow.com/keychar.htm
> 
> Scroll down a bit for colors.


I always thought D flat was purple! yes! It's definitely not too cold, or too warm a timbre.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

So is anyone in for this?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

An Die Freude said:


> So is anyone in for this?


Sure, I'm in. I could only do a few keys, but I will do it.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Can't say I ever relate musical keys with colour.


----------



## hemidemisemiquaver (Apr 22, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Can't say I ever relate musical keys with colour.


Me too, but synesthetes do that all the time


----------

